# Do u want Dav Whatmore as Indian cricket coach?



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

Do u want Dav Whatmore as Indian cricket coach?I think he will be the best choice.Plus i dont think Prasad should be the bowling coach.Whats your opinion on that?


----------



## Yamaraj (May 27, 2007)

I want cricket to be banned in this country - once and for all. In stead, we should focus on other games and try increasing our share of Olympics gold next time.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 27, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I want cricket to be banned in this country - once and for all. In stead, we should focus on other games and try increasing our share of Olympics gold next time.


I want football to be our national game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> I want cricket to be banned in this country - once and for all. In stead, we should focus on other games and try increasing our share of Olympics gold next time.


Right,It is the longest sport in context of duration of play.I can't understand,how people find "excitement" in it.
Also I cant see football being the national game in an overall lazy nation.


----------



## csczero (May 28, 2007)

with this world cup cricket is dead for me...s*** why i wasted so much time in this crapy sport


----------



## pannaguma (May 28, 2007)

guys if you want football to be the nataional game, then bring back the greg 'DARPOK' chappel. he did&will manage to take indian cricket to such lows that all the people will shift to watching football.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2007)

^^the fault is not of chappel,cricket(odi atleast) itself is a slow and unintersting game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 28, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> guys if you want football to be the nataional game, then bring back the greg 'DARPOK' chappel. he did&will manage to take indian cricket to such lows that all the people will shift to watching football.


Thats not the solution.Cricket will die in the upcoming years.


----------



## csczero (May 29, 2007)

cricket will and should die evetually...F****** currupt game run by currupt people.....making fool of common public......


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2007)

I really don't care about cricket anymore. Me and my college friends mostly are interested in Tennis and Soccor.
Cricket is dead.
Not everyone has time to stare at stupid-box (TV yaar ) for whole day.
FootBall is fast.. and require a team effort to win. Football is GREAT.
Or atleast we Indian should now try to improve *hockey, which is our national game.*


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 29, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I really don't care about cricket anymore. Me and my college friends mostly are interested in Tennis and Soccor.
> Cricket is dead.
> Not everyone has time to stare at stupid-box (TV yaar ) for whole day.
> FootBall is fast.. and require a team effort to win. Football is GREAT.
> Or atleast we Indian should now try to improve *hockey, which is our national game.*


I think they have removed hockey from the National game.And its in the general sports.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2007)

Nope,they removed it from "priority sports" with football,and put it in general.
It is still "national game"


----------



## sandeepk (May 29, 2007)

Having watched the very boring last World Cup, I no more have any interest in Cricket left.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2007)

I heard at sportscentre(cricketcentre)that most of the players are planning to boycott champs trophy next year.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 30, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I heard at sportscentre(cricketcentre)that most of the players are planning to boycott champs trophy next year.


May be because its in Pakistan lol.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 4, 2007)

Whatmore is out of this race now.Graham Ford is the strongest contender.

*content-ind.cricinfo.com/india/content/current/story/296803.html


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 4, 2007)

hey bring back chappel.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> hey bring back chappel.


Gandey gandey khyal apne paas hi rakho.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2007)

Who cares!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Who cares!


Yeah who cares.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 5, 2007)

No continue with Shastri, he did a better job.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> No continue with Shastri, he did a better job.


actually shastri himself doesnt want to continue. i remember he said something like - "i accepted the offer because i was free at that time, also indian cricket was in a bad situation."


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmm, I think he wants back his commentary job


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll go with the forth option...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 5, 2007)

No, i am not so much interested with coach selection, but its true that Whatmore is expressing over-eagerness for the job


----------



## blueshift (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont want any foreign coach when we 'ourselves' have good options. Are they distrusting Indian coach's? 
Whatmore is out of the selection process.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

And Arjuna Ranatunga is also the contender for this coach hunt.


----------

